# Snacking while bulking, best foods?



## UKBenC

What do you guys snack on through the day when bulking? I have been told nuts are good but I dont like them, at the moment Im snacking on boiled eggs and flap jacks from Tesco. I am going to try make some protein bars this weekend so hopefully they'll replace the flapjacks but what else is good?


----------



## big steve

pork scratchings and beef jerky

great snacks and full of protein


----------



## UKBenC

Never thought of jerky ive never even tried that before, just checked MP and the price isnt too bad at all be a change from eggs


----------



## j2r

Isnt the fat content ridiculous in pork scratchings?


----------



## Wheyman

home made bilton

easy to make and much cheaper.


----------



## PHMG

dry roasted peanuts, and went through a stage of eating 10 doughnuts in about an hour :lol: mmmmmmm


----------



## 2004mark

j2r said:


> Isnt the fat content ridiculous in pork scratchings?


So's the protein :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

Just had 4 flavours of biltong delivered today - can't wait to get home and munch them


----------



## Moonbeam

Dried fruit such as raisens and flaxseed bars? Making your own protein bars is a top idea. I do that stops me eating endless amounts of peanut butter.


----------



## Fatstuff

2004mark said:


> So's the protein :thumb:


About half and half I believe


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Wheyman said:


> home made bilton
> 
> easy to make and much cheaper.


you have a good recipe ??


----------



## Wheyman

I was at Cardiff bay market a few weeks ago and they had a stall selling the biggest pork scratchings ive ever seen,. This thing was they hasd articles on the stall saying pork scratching is a "super food" I hate that term but done some reading and the fats not as bad as it looks

A 1-ounce (=28.35g) serving contains zero carbohydrates, 17 grams (g) of protein, and 9 g fat. That's nine times the protein and less fat than you'll find in a serving of carb-packed potato chips. Even better, 43 percent of a pork rind's fat is unsaturated, and most of that is oleic acid - the same healthy fat found in olive oil. Another 13 percent of its fat content is stearic acid, a type of saturated fat that's considered harmless, because it doesn't raise cholesterol levels.


----------



## Wheyman

Mighty

ill post how to when Ive got a sec


----------



## j2r

Wheyman said:


> I was at Cardiff bay market a few weeks ago and they had a stall selling the biggest pork scratchings ive ever seen,. This thing was they hasd articles on the stall saying pork scratching is a "super food" I hate that term but done some reading and the fats not as bad as it looks
> 
> A 1-ounce (=28.35g) serving contains zero carbohydrates, 17 grams (g) of protein, and 9 g fat. That's nine times the protein and less fat than you'll find in a serving of carb-packed potato chips. Even better, 43 percent of a pork rind's fat is unsaturated, and most of that is oleic acid - the same healthy fat found in olive oil. Another 13 percent of its fat content is stearic acid, a type of saturated fat that's considered harmless, because it doesn't raise cholesterol levels.


thats all it takes to convince me


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

There's a secret out there to getting massive and it called soreen, low in fat, high in carbs, this sh^t turns you into a beast


----------



## TommyFire

Big Mac with a large milkshake!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Fresh coconut


----------



## Wheyman

Ok

To make bilton

you need:

A drying box (easy to make) (you will also need a fan some string, and a lamp with a non energy saving bulb) see here: http://www.sa-austin.com/other.html or to speed it up you can use a oven on a very low heat

1-2kg of silver side beef

100g Crushed and whole corriander seed

300ml of vineger

Salt and pepper

and any other spices you want to try.

And good step by step guide can be found here:

http://www.dudeworld.com.au/HOWTO.BILTONG.HTML

My advice is once the salt has been on the meat a while and the meat has cured brush as much off as possible as you dont want it to be to salty.

Aldi do good cheap topside and all the ingrediants you need.

Also to make sure its good biltong you will need to send me a big chunk in the post so i can test it!


----------



## Wheyman

j2r said:


> thats all it takes to convince me


 lol I know mate. I thought the same, so i bought some anyway as its winter and my body isnt seeing a beach till march


----------



## mark44

Almonds and peanut butter for me. I also like fruit, although no protein there, just taste :0)


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Wheyman said:


> Ok
> 
> To make bilton
> 
> you need:
> 
> A drying box (easy to make) (you will also need a fan some string, and a lamp with a non energy saving bulb) see here: http://www.sa-austin.com/other.html or to speed it up you can use a oven on a very low heat
> 
> 1-2kg of silver side beef
> 
> 100g Crushed and whole corriander seed
> 
> 300ml of vineger
> 
> Salt and pepper
> 
> and any other spices you want to try.
> 
> And good step by step guide can be found here:
> 
> http://www.dudeworld.com.au/HOWTO.BILTONG.HTML
> 
> My advice is once the salt has been on the meat a while and the meat has cured brush as much off as possible as you dont wat it to be to salty.
> 
> Aldi do good cheap topside and all the ingrediants you need.


Excellent, thanks very much


----------



## retro-mental

Am thinking about making some scotch eggs with turkey mince rather than sausage meat. Have made my own protein bars with whey, qats and peanut butter and also thinking about making some sort of protein / milk based brown rice pudding. and cheese cake with quark topping and oats base. It will probably all be rank !!!


----------



## mattc1991

Cottage cheese and oat cakes for me


----------



## Asouf

homemade flapjackoatyproteinthingys are the way forward.

10 scoops of whey (unflavoured is best)

1/2 jar of smooth natural peanut butter

2-3 tablespoons of EVOO

3-4 spoons of natural honey

dash of cinnamon spice

200g oats

mix it all together and roll between 2 sheets of clingfilm till about 2cm thick. leave in fridge for a few hrs to bind together and cut with a pizza slice

Worked it out to be around 30-40g protein per slice if cut in manageable chunks.

chewy as hell though so get plenty water at the ready!!


----------



## Wheyman

We have sopme recipes for protein banana bread, protein cookies ect here

http://www.pro-10.com/recipes.html


----------



## milzy

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> There's a secret out there to getting massive and it called soreen, low in fat, high in carbs, this sh^t turns you into a beast


Are these good carbs? Is this true?


----------



## a.notherguy

scotch eggs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a.notherguy

retro-mental said:


> *Am thinking about making some scotch eggs with turkey mince rather than sausage meat*. Have made my own protein bars with whey, qats and peanut butter and also thinking about making some sort of protein / milk based brown rice pudding. and cheese cake with quark topping and oats base. It will probably all be rank !!!


if it works please post the recipe up mate


----------



## Geonix

These things always find good !

beef jerky

homemade protein bars

peanuts


----------



## Guest

snickers bars, 300kcal per bar, my daily snack 3 of those, big bag of onion ring crisps that are 500kcal and a can of coke 130kcal, about 1500kcal snack :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

t4tremendous said:


> snickers bars, 300kcal per bar, my daily snack 3 of those, big bag of onion ring crisps that are 500kcal and a can of coke 130kcal, about 1500kcal snack :thumbup1:


I'm salivating at the thought


----------



## Raptor

t4tremendous said:


> snickers bars, 300kcal per bar, my daily snack 3 of those, big bag of onion ring crisps that are 500kcal and a can of coke 130kcal, about 1500kcal snack :thumbup1:


I could bulk on just the above with no other food :lol:

My metabolism is far far too carb sensitive -.-


----------



## retro-mental

a.notherguy said:


> if it works please post the recipe up mate


Without going into too much detil i think it will be eggs, turkey mince and breadcrumb !!!!

If it works i will let you know


----------



## retro-mental

Anotherguy, try this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bulking-cutting-recipes/53551-scotch-eggs-ish.html


----------



## UKBenC

Cheers for the info guys


----------



## Marine1

As said before beef jerky, also make your own protein bar/flapjack creations


----------



## UKBenC

Im gonna have a crack at the protien bars this weekend I have a huge bag of unflavoured MP whey that I havent touched yet which will be perfect, only problem I have is I dont like peanut butter so not sure what do do to either get rid of the case or substitute


----------



## Guest

genuinly though i was serious about the snickers bars, 300 kcal a bar and they're literally 3 bites to eat so as a snack if you struggle to eat but want to encorperate a snack into you're bulking diet they're great.

on a sidenote i might start a semi rant about how i'm sure when iwas a kid snickers bars were at least 50% bigger!


----------



## paul xe

Never thought of using chocolate bars as a snack whilst bulking. May start using them as a pre workout snack.


----------

